# Trifecta Tune upload error G45



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Did you already provide Trifecta with your encryption codes on your computer? I'm going to assume so, if you're able to upload a tune at all. You're trying to upload while the car is in the run position (but not running) correct?


----------



## WhateverWhatever (Apr 8, 2018)

Yes, they sent me a message like the day after I made my purchase telling me it may take a little bit longer to write my tune because it’s a ‘17+ so we had to wait for my cable to be delivered. So that happened late last week, and I sent them the pic of what they needed, and they explained everything and have been awesome. My tune was delivered this afternoon, and I’ve gotten the G45 error since.

I’m fairly tech savvy, but I use a MacBook as my everyday computer and I’m not so great with Windows especially 10. I’m using my little beater $150 Dell 11” laptop (AMD R5 & 4GB DDR4 running Windows 10 Home). I followed their install guide, but had an issue downloading the one thing I needed, because in Windows 10 apparently you have to edit that and download from within the control panel which I’ve done.

The cable connects to the ODB2 fine, the Trifecta program opens, and connects to the car, but every single time it fails at writing software to car and 3% completion and gives me the G45 error. I was just worried that it’s something I’m doing on my end haha.

I have the push button start, and for the mode I need to be in all I have to do is push and hold down the start/stop button for about 10 seconds with my foot off the break right? I’ve tried with the cable and laptop connected before I do that, after I do that, etc. without a difference.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I"ve never had to edit and download from control panel. I've never used apple. ONly windows. 

I click download, it asks where i want to save, i select my location and boom. Download begins to where ever i save it. I also have my browsers set to ask me where i want to download. I don't go with the stock settings.


----------



## WhateverWhatever (Apr 8, 2018)

It’s the Microsoft .Net Framwork 3.5

When I follow the link in the EZ Flash user guide (using Edge) I get the download just fine, it runs just fine, but at the end I get an error message telling me that those properties can only be edited or downloaded within the control panel.

I’ll grab my laptop and see if I can trouble shoot that, and if I can’t I’ll post up pictures of the errors I’m getting from the .Net Framwork 3.5 install.


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/dotnet/framework/install/dotnet-35-windows-10 

This is what I used as a guide to install on my Windows 10 Net book.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Did you get it @WhateverWhatever?

I just ordered mine.


----------



## WhateverWhatever (Apr 8, 2018)

Yep! So I worked on the laptop for a bit last night and became confident it wasn’t anything I was doing wrong.

Trifecta got back to me first thing this morning, they’re customer service is A+, and it was super simple. Something got screwed up with the file when they uploaded it, so they re-uploaded a clean copy of my tune and advised me to delete everything on my laptop and redownload the tune and software.

As soon as I did all that the tune installed perfectly! So now with only 624 miles my Cruze already feels like a completely different car! I can whole heartedly recommend Trifecta! The shipping was super quick, their customer service is fantastic, and their tune is AMAZING! Seriously night and day!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad to hear you are enjoying the calibration! Thanks for the great feedback. Let us know if you need anything in the future


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

TRIFECTA said:


> Glad to hear you are enjoying the calibration! Thanks for the great feedback. Let us know if you need anything in the future


Can you get mine here before end of night tonight? I just ordered about 7 hours ago and i gotta work the next 5 days.


----------



## WhateverWhatever (Apr 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> TRIFECTA said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to hear you are enjoying the calibration! Thanks for the great feedback. Let us know if you need anything in the future /forum/images/smilies/smile.png
> ...


LOL! I was the exact same way waiting for mine!

It was sooooo worth the wait though! It was night and day as soon as the install was complete, but now that I’m about a week in the car has adjusted to the tune and my new driving habits and I’m truly amazed. It feels amazing, and got rid of everything that annoyed me (lugging on Highway, auto start/stop especially since I live downtown, and the overall power). Well worth the price!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

snowwy66 said:


> Can you get mine here before end of night tonight? I just ordered about 7 hours ago and i gotta work the next 5 days.


LOL! Thats awesome. Love the enthusiasm!



WhateverWhatever said:


> LOL! I was the exact same way waiting for mine!
> 
> It was sooooo worth the wait though! It was night and day as soon as the install was complete, but now that I’m about a week in the car has adjusted to the tune and my new driving habits and I’m truly amazed. It feels amazing, and got rid of everything that annoyed me (lugging on Highway, auto start/stop especially since I live downtown, and the overall power). Well worth the price!



You guys are great! Thanks for the awesome feedback


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

WHat's the turn around time on the file. Just outta curiosity?

Asking for a friend. 
@TRIFECTA


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

When I ordered my tune after getting my encryption keys over to Trifecta, they had my actual tune available within 24 hours.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! We try to get these done quickly once we receive the security information.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

What package did u choose? what are the differences in daily driving?
Thanks


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

AdamzCruze said:


> What package did u choose? what are the differences in daily driving?
> Thanks


Depends on what you plan on doing .. if you dont plan on modifying the car get the base tune.. if you plan on upgrades later just get the elite. .Now in fairness I have a first Gen and only have a few more mods to go before im outta things I can do aside from e85 that I dont plan on.


----------

